# Charging for the Gospel



## Scott Bushey (Nov 29, 2004)

How many of your churches are having a Christmas program where tickets are sold?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 29, 2004)

My old A/G church always does.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 29, 2004)

Not to my knowledge, although I know of a few churches in my old hometown that would.


----------



## sastark (Nov 29, 2004)

Not my church, but there are other, non-reformed churches in town that do just that.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 29, 2004)

I know my church isn't.. not sure about the others in Toronto though.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 29, 2004)

Didn't the Jews charge to get into Purim?




































just joking!!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 29, 2004)

...a lonely Jew, on Christmas!

(OK, sorry for getting further away from the thread's topic!)


----------



## Craig (Nov 29, 2004)

We don't charge for tickets....
The parking meters are where we make our money! 

[Edited on 30-11-2004 by Craig]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 29, 2004)

Man we have half a dozen David Lettermen wannabe's here!

No our church will do nothing of the sort, and I don't pay any attention to the other Dispensational churches, it depresses me if I do.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Man we have half a dozen David Lettermen wannabe's here!



You aren't kidding!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 29, 2004)

Ha ha Ha ha Ha ha ah;lajfjndsa;lgjknfd;lkgnf


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 30, 2004)

It's strikes me as strange that we joke over something so sad. The contemporary church sells the Gospel and we crack jokes in light of it. This is the relativism and complacency that has crept in unaware...........

[Edited on 11-30-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## JWJ (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> How many of your churches are having a Christmas program where tickets are sold?



This is just one more reason why I avoid the whole Christmas season and why I refrain from attending church the last couple of weeks in December. Thank God the current OPC I attend does not sell tickets. However, they are really big on its celebration and include it in their worship services. 

Jim


----------



## luvroftheWord (Nov 30, 2004)

St Paul's doesn't sell tickets to any worship service. Why should God's people pay to worship him?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luvroftheWord_
> St Paul's doesn't sell tickets to any worship service. Why should God's people pay to worship him?



Craig,
I agree; thats the point of this thread. No one said that St. Pauls sells tickets. There are churches out there that have Christmas concerts, plays etc. and charge admission. Typically involved in the event is the gospel message.

[Edited on 11-30-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> How many of your churches are having a Christmas program where tickets are sold?



echo on

The moment the coin in the money box rings
a loved one's soul from purgatory springs.

echo off


----------



## luvroftheWord (Nov 30, 2004)

I didn't think anyone was accusing St Paul's of selling tickets. I was just stating that my church doesn't do it. Our message is "Come without money to Jesus Christ and buy!"


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Nov 30, 2004)

Depending on the church, their motive for charging may simply be to help pay the bills or provide money for other things (i.e. - I know of one church whose membership was small, but they put on a Christmas program/play and the money went to support their missionaries). 

You Calvinist folks are so judgemental  (sayeth the African-American Calvinist with a picture of Calvin with an afro for his avatar)

[Edited on 1-12-2004 by OS_X]


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Nov 30, 2004)

Done! 

I can darken your hair color if needed! 

[Edited on 1-12-2004 by OS_X]


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll stick a red tint on it 2morrow or something  I need to get to sleep right now.


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 5, 2004)

Yes, I have a problem charging for the gospel. Didn't Jesus show anger toward the money changers. Shouldn't they ask for donations. 
However, bigger problems about money and christianity are out there, especially on tv. I heard Bob Larson (He claims to cast out demons) say if you don't empty your 401k's and IRA's and give to this ministry you are against the gospel of Jesus Christ and are on the devil's side. 
The begging of money on TV and radio is frankly disheartening. If some of these people really had faith in God shouldn't they just trust that God would supply for their ministry without begging and coersion.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> Yes, I have a problem charging for the gospel. Didn't Jesus show anger toward the money changers. Shouldn't they ask for donations.
> However, bigger problems about money and christianity are out there, especially on tv. I heard Bob Larson (He claims to cast out demons) say if you don't empty your 401k's and IRA's and give to this ministry you are against the gospel of Jesus Christ and are on the devil's side.
> The begging of money on TV and radio is frankly disheartening. If some of these people really had faith in God shouldn't they just trust that God would supply for their ministry without begging and coersion.



This morning the minister at my church referred to TV evangelicals as "goofy". You're both right!


----------



## ANT (Dec 6, 2004)

That afro is so funny!!!!


----------

